# Removing staples?



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Number one dog had a run-in with a piece of barbed wire a couple weeks ago. It was 9:00 at night, the wound was clean and not bleeding, so I wasn't going to rush to the emergency vet. I disinfected and stapled the wound closed (only two staples) and checked it the next morning. It appeared to be fine so no need to go to vet. Continued to check and the wound has healed nicely.

This is the first time I've used staples. How do you remove them?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There is a little pair of specialized pliers that you can buy that will pop them right out.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Where would I find these special pliers?

Never mind...found some.. :idiot:


----------

